# Tobacco Absolute and Extracts... Safe?



## ranbeforewalked (Feb 13, 2011)

I was wondering, are tobacco absolutes and extract safe for soap?  I don't want to make anything that causes cancer.  

They seem to be really expensive as well.  Do they have a lot of bang for the buck or will it be expensive to get enough tobacco smell?

I have a bar that was advertised as tobacco but I just don't get any tobacco smell.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 16, 2011)

The supplier should be able to provide that information - Did you check the cosmetic database?

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/


----------

